# HP Deskjet 2050 Printer Problem



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I frequently print highlighted text, such as recipes, from websites. This printer cuts off the top line of the 'selected' text. It prints fine from documents, only have a problem when printing 'selected' text. There are no options for changing margin, although I'm inclined to think it's not a margin problem.

Anybody familiar w/ this printer & have any ideas how to correct this?


----------

